# Cheapest UK Megs G220?



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

After biding my time and not buying a PC or UDM last year - I am going to take the plunge and get myself a Megs G220. I've trawled around to see who is offering the best prices, but I thought I would ask what the best prices people have been paying and whether there are any good machine and pad combo deals on anywhere?

TIA!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

someone found a site for a cheap g220 but where having problems with delivery and contacting said company. i bought mine of alex at serious performance. tim at cyc does packages. IMO its worth the extra 20 quid off a trader as its piece of mind if anything goes wrong.


----------



## Advanced Driver (Jun 24, 2006)

At cleanyourcar you can get the bundles which works out better value. You're going to need pads and polish anyway so it'll probably make sense to get a kit. You can also earn points at cleanyourcar which is a bonus.


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

Larkspeed are doing them for £127.50 but not sure what they were charging for delivery. They have a shop in Crossgates in Leeds. http://www.larkspeed.com/index.pl?p=72G220&a=i


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

GP Wizard is were i'm getting mine from when i get round to it and the rest of the stuff of Cleanyourcar.........


----------



## scottlorimer69 (Apr 5, 2007)

i4detailing is where i got mine with three meg's pads.very easy trasaction and superb price!!:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

GP Wizard is the cheapest in the UK.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Gp wizard isn't the cheapest


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

thing is as your buying off say GP you get other stuff off the site so fair fair to the place. Great price and free postage.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

does anyone know where the cheapest place to buy the g220 from is now ?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I found Polished Bliss pretty cheap?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

nudda said:


> does anyone know where the cheapest place to buy the g220 from is now ?


check shinearama out - that's where i got mine from

(and yes, they are an approved trader)


----------

